# smoker fuel



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

I have tryed alot of different things for smoker fuel and I have read that wood pellets work good to, anybody use them and how do they work? I seen some for sale at our L&M supply store 40lb bag for $4.20 they had to different bags one was premuim wood and the other was hard wood pellets what ones are the best to use?


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Sumac bobs work very well, and make a pretty cool smoke - and they are free! Staghorn, shining and smooth sumac, all work well and are all over roadsides and highways here. The biggest stands of the biggest bobs are generally in the median strips of the highway, but not worth getting killed for. I try to fill up a box over the winter to last all season. This time of year they will burn right off the twig. I've never tried wood pellets - I would think they would be harder to get a flame under and get going than light, fluffy sumac florets. Just my 2c.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Read the label! Whatever binds the wood could be synthetic and hazardous to the beekeeper. The bees will die soon anyway, but why kill yourself.


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

I started using/experimenting with wood pellets last year. So far I'm very happy. Not sure about other areas or brands but in our area pellets are made with pressure, heat and wood, nothing else.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't used wood pellets either. I start the smoker with pine needles, then add the sumac. It is plentiful along road sides in rural areas, and it is free.. I usually let it cure one year, but it isn't totally necessary. cchoganjr


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I use all of the above plus other stuff. There is no binder for the pellets. I usually throw in pine needles, a little sumac to get things going then dump some pellets on top. Works very well and they last a long time


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The problem I had with pellets is that if you don't have your smoker vertical and tilt it to either side hot flaming pellets can come flying out of the smoker into your hive. I found that my girls aren't particularly fond of that.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I burn pine needles and hickory nuts mostly. I save all my herb stems and also burn them. Binders or no, I used wood pellets several times and gave them away - they caused me to have an asthma attack every time I used them. Not so with anything else in 3 years.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I like to use the mesquite chips for BBQ smokers. It's easy to start with just a piece of newspaper, and it smells good too.
My bees seem to react well to it. I bought a bag of pellets from Sam's Club, but they were hard to get started and didn't
smell good.


----------



## Rick55 (Aug 1, 2010)

Is bailing twine ok to use? The brown not green. I found a new roll in the attic of or church, probably been there 20 plus years. Also get from farmers that are not using the green twine.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Steven Ogborn said:


> I like to use the mesquite chips


That's interesting... I use mesquite on the grill since it burns so hot. Not sure that translates to the same in a smoker, but seems like it would.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I tried wood pellets seemed too burn a little too hot for me so I went back to burlap, I start with pine straw and then add the burlap.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Baleing twine is O.K. to use. I used it, and burlap, for years. Then went to pine needles and sumac. Sumac puts off a very thick white smoke and smells good, that is the only reason for the change. cchoganjr


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are going to use hay twine, make sure it is sisal and contains no preservatives. It workes pretty well if you wind it into a tight ball.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I love the wood pellets and the binder used in pellets is steam and pressure. A full smoker will easily last 4 or 5 hours. I grab a handfull of green grass and stuff the top full before closing to keep it cool and eliminate the shooting embers. Smells good too.

Mike


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I used leaves and junk mail last year, followed by twigs. (gotta do something with junk mail). But mostly I worked without a smoker after the bees and I got used to each other, I was always suited up anyway.

For this year, got a new smoker and some cottonwool smoker fuel from Dadant. I have pine trees, so I can use pine needles to start, til I run low on needles anyway. 

My old smoker seemed to have been missing an internal basket, maybe that's why I couldn't keep it lit.


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

I start with a crumpled ball of newspaper. For fuel I use pine shavings. We have chickens and a rabbit, so there's always a bag of it around.


----------



## zumbrovalleybees (Dec 8, 2010)

Cotton starts VERY easy and if you are just smoking a few hives, will be more than sufficient. If you have a few more, add saw dust or sumac


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Seymore said:


> I burn pine needles and hickory nuts mostly.


Hickory nuts - what a great idea! I have a yard full of them. I'll have to try that. :applause::thumbsup:


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

What about dryer lint?


----------

